# Amp Tech in Brampton?



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone know of a good amp tech in Brampton?

I could also go to Mississauga too if someone can recommend someone good.

Thanks!


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't know of anyone good in Brampton. If you're willing to travel a bit, Rich at Amplifiers Plus (Sherwood Music) in Kitchener is excellent!


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

surlybastard said:


> Anyone know of a good amp tech in Brampton?
> 
> I could also go to Mississauga too if someone can recommend someone good.
> 
> Thanks!


Well, I seem to have pleased a few folks over the years. I'm closer than Kitchener, anyway! I'm in Hamilton.

Wild Bill/Busen Amps


----------

